# Too many Ads.



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

I fully understand the need to find a source of revenue in which to fund the system administrator's time, bandwidth, & server space, but the amount of ads that now flood this board is overwhelming.

Might I suggest the following:
Remove the 'Our Sponsors' top bar & 'Tivo Community Sponsors" sidebar in thread posts view,returning the view to that which graced the board before the take over & subsequent upgrade. (This is like watching a TV show which has the ad's appearing on the bottom 1/3 of the screen, and interrupts the readability of the posts on smaller screens)
[*]Retain those Sponsor bars in Sub Forum thread listing view.
[*]Add the sidebar to the subscription, search pages. These are the 'between feature' pages and also serve to point members who are searching the forum for TiVo related products or services to merchants / service providers with the need to enter a thread.
I'm sure that many members will be against my suggestion of adding the sponsor sidebar to pages where it currently doesn't exist, but this is a compromise in order for the additional advertising to be removed from post views.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

My issue isn't so much with the number of ads. I realize that unless we want this forum to be supported strictly by membership fees, that's the price we have to pay. My issue is with the ones that move. It's very annoying and distracting to have things constantly bouncing around and moving on the screen. And for those of us that deal with vertigo, it's especially bothersome. I know I could make the ads go away by becoming a paid member of the forum, but as I belong to several forums that offer that choice, it could get pretty expensive, so I choose not to. Please keep movement on the page to a minimum. Thank you.


----------



## Kingfish (Dec 14, 2005)

Use Firefox with Adblock Plus. Your problem will be solved.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

nirisahn said:


> My issue isn't so much with the number of ads. I realize that unless we want this forum to be supported strictly by membership fees, that's the price we have to pay. My issue is with the ones that move. It's very annoying and distracting to have things constantly bouncing around and moving on the screen. And for those of us that deal with vertigo, it's especially bothersome. I know I could make the ads go away by becoming a paid member of the forum, but as I belong to several forums that offer that choice, it could get pretty expensive, so I choose not to. Please keep movement on the page to a minimum. Thank you.


Very much agree! And, since I do most of my posting from work, FireFox isn't an option.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

The Directv ads are the worst. Those have to go, or at least stop bouncing all over the place. They literally make me nauseated.


----------



## Steven R Jones (Jan 10, 2005)

Thank you all for your feedback. As you know this community is a shared experience and all parties are interested in its ongoing success.

As you may have already noticed, the bouncing ads have been removed. This decision was ultimately made by the advertiser themselves which goes to show how serious they (and we) feel about creating the best environment here at TCF.

Please do not interpret this action as precedent-setting. We will continue to work with advertisers and sponsors to bring you messages that are targeted and relevant and will always have an ear to the community to measure our effectiveness.


----------

